# Avi-Datei auf CD mit Kratzern wiederherstellen



## flukas (27. November 2005)

Moin!
 Wie kann ich eine Avi-Datei auf einer Cd mit Kratzern wiederherstellen?

 mfg Flukas


----------



## chmee (28. November 2005)

Du solltest n Programm benutzen, das versucht, defekte Sektoren mehrmals/ so oft zu lesen, bis
er vollständig restauriert ist. Kommt auf die Kratzer an, wenn die Aluschicht kaputt ist,
kann man eh wenig machen, aber bei Kratzern auf der Plaste-Seite ne Menge.

zB IsoBuster oder hier gucken...http://www.naltech.com/

mfg chmee


----------

